# Push Rods



## mdbs9337 (Jun 2, 2017)

Hello, does anyone know the length of the pushrod when using Edelbrock D port heads on a 65 389? Cam is an SP7, replacement for the 068.


----------



## PontiacJim (Dec 29, 2012)

mdbs9337 said:


> Hello, does anyone know the length of the pushrod when using Edelbrock D port heads on a 65 389? Cam is an SP7, replacement for the 068.


Purchase a pushrod checking tool and measure it yourself to ensure you get the correct length so your rocker arm geometry is correct - don't guess or rely on others as engines can be different with regards to lifter type/brand, valve installed heights, rocker arm ratio's, machine work, head gasket thickness, etc.. Then order the length you need. :thumbsup:


----------

